# Nabba wales



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

My mate is entering his first show in may, the Nabba Wales. Anybody here entering or going to see it?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i have a guy in Class one unfortunatly i won't be going.....but it is a good show


----------



## welsh_ryan (Sep 14, 2007)

where is it ???


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

Its at the memorial hall in Barry, like paul said its a good show. :thumb:


----------



## XL BODIES LTD (Nov 25, 2005)

It is a good show and if all the people that are saying they are going to compete turn up it should be a packed stage too!

Class 1 should be good to watch as the clash of the Extreme big boys hey Paul :whistling:


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

Any names?


----------



## XL BODIES LTD (Nov 25, 2005)

Steve Fairchild, Phill Spooner Class1. Paul Russel Class3 and many more!


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

Gonna be a good one then, do you know if theres a guest star?


----------



## bigsteve1974 (Jun 4, 2008)

Yes i will be competing... looking forward to compete against Phil spooner.

i have a couple of boys from my Gym competing..(first timers)

But the organiser needs to pull his finger out and get some advertising done.. as i know of a couple of lads that are saying its dying and will be competing in other show's.?,,shame really :confused1:

this used to be one hell of a show...

*may the 2nd Barry memmorial hall.*

Steve


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

bigsteve1974 said:


> Yes i will be competing... looking forward to compete against Phil spooner.
> 
> i have a couple of boys from my Gym competing..(first timers)
> 
> ...


I seen you last year mate, huge fair play :thumb:


----------



## tg1987 (Aug 24, 2008)

yeh, i was there last year and saw Big Steve take Class 1. a little birdie tells me he's even bigger this year (confirm this steve?) - unfortunately I can't go see the monster showdown :thumbdown:

should be a good show though, seen one of the juniors competing - big lump. if he nails condition, will be impressive.


----------



## bigsteve1974 (Jun 4, 2008)

tg1987 said:


> yeh, i was there last year and saw Big Steve take Class 1. a little birdie tells me he's even bigger this year (confirm this steve?) - unfortunately I can't go see the monster showdown :thumbdown:
> 
> should be a good show though, seen one of the juniors competing - big lump. if he nails condition, will be impressive.


 :thumb: .No comment.?.

i took a nice Break after the UKBFF..(sept 08) managed to hold everything didnt take any "gear" for four months and held well.. now training going better than ever so lets see what happens.. :thumbup1: .

keep you posted

steve:beer:


----------



## XL BODIES LTD (Nov 25, 2005)

Too Modest mate, your looking huge! Good corner man and top supplements make for a winning formula :beer:

Just got back from the gym and Wanye Keen is cutting up nicely so class 3 should also be one to watch!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

big silver back said:


> I seen you last year mate, huge fair play :thumb:


Steve will come in slightly lighter this year with much improved conditioning than previous years..... :thumb:


----------



## bigsteve1974 (Jun 4, 2008)

XL BODIES LTD said:


> Too Modest mate, your looking huge! Good corner man and top supplements make for a winning formula :beer:
> 
> Just got back from the gym and Wanye Keen is cutting up nicely so class 3 should also be one to watch!


couldnt agree more... :thumb: ..

different approach this year.?... staying away from the scales.... lol...

steve.......14 weeks to go.....?


----------



## bigsteve1974 (Jun 4, 2008)

XL BODIES LTD said:


> Too Modest mate, your looking huge! Good corner man and top supplements make for a winning formula :beer:
> 
> Just got back from the gym and Wanye Keen is cutting up nicely so class 3 should also be one to watch!


XL.. about time you took over this show.?.. get it back on the MAP... :thumb:

steve


----------



## sbeast007 (Oct 12, 2007)

id love to come down and see this show cause ive never been to one before. how much are the tickets usually?

and what kind of stalls do they have there?


----------



## XL BODIES LTD (Nov 25, 2005)

Tickets are roughly around £15.00.

Stands this year not sure its when Mike the NABBA Rep rings us 

Is a good show to watch mate so get your self down if you can.


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

I hope my mate Justin Trollope does a guest spot again, he was awsome last year, he had a very good year winning the overall britain :thumbup1:


----------



## tg1987 (Aug 24, 2008)

justin was incredible, his most-muscular was unbelievable, great guest poser to get hold of. any ideas who it might be this year? or it too early?


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

I wonder if lee callighan will be back this year to defend his title? he may have his work cut out this year by the sounds of it :whistling:


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

tg1987 said:


> justin was incredible, his most-muscular was unbelievable, great guest poser to get hold of. any ideas who it might be this year? or it too early?


I have'nt heard anything but Justin will be in shape because its so close to the britain so maybe he'll do another spot


----------



## XL BODIES LTD (Nov 25, 2005)

Lee has got a pass this year and i believe he is going use it, going straight to the Britian!

Justin is concentrating on the Universe this year.

Saw Lee this week and he has put some quality size on since last year, so should hopefully get a better placing at the Britain. :thumbup1:

As for the Guest spot i dont think it has been sorted out yet :confused1:


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

I saw Grant Thomas a few weeks ago i dont think he's got any plans of competing but he looked in awsome shape maybe the organiser could try and convince him to be a guest star ???


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

XL can you explian why Lee has a pass is it because he won the overall last year?


----------



## XL BODIES LTD (Nov 25, 2005)

I believe it is due to his placings last year, overall Mr Wales and top 6 at the Britain Paul.

Spoke to Lee tuesday at the gym and this is what he told me!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

thats weird as i was not aware this gives you a pass i guess it is down to the area rep, i am sure with some extra muscle and the same condition Lee will do some damage at the Britain...


----------



## theboss23 (Jan 27, 2009)

was told Shane Bye is looking lean getting ready for the nabba wales. Class 1 is going to be interesting.


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

theboss23 said:


> was told Shane Bye is looking lean getting ready for the nabba wales. Class 1 is going to be interesting.


That would make things a bit more interesting :thumb:


----------



## bigsteve1974 (Jun 4, 2008)

theboss23 said:


> was told Shane Bye is looking lean getting ready for the nabba wales. Class 1 is going to be interesting.


thast more like it.. get some competition up there... :thumb:


----------



## XL BODIES LTD (Nov 25, 2005)

Yes more Class 1 competitors needed so it keeps Big Steve motivated and on his toes :laugh:

You know its better to beat them all on stage, than just get the placing for turning up Steve, you know you can do it :thumbup1:


----------



## tg1987 (Aug 24, 2008)

it's the UKBFF Welsh 2007 rematch! haven't seen Shane around in a while, would be superb to see him and Steve go head to head again, battle of the heavies!


----------



## glanzav (Sep 11, 2008)

ill be there but will i be on stage against steve and beating him who nos


----------



## glanzav (Sep 11, 2008)

im about 90% sure alek will be on stage again too


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

Shane gets in top shape and Steve got plenty of size, if he gets that little bit harder this year he will be force to be reconed with! Saying that the barry show is unpredictable you dont know is gonna show up, i dont think Alex will tho he's a UKFBB man i reckon. :thumb:


----------



## glanzav (Sep 11, 2008)

i spoke to lee he said he wasnt sure wat he was doing and may try entering some power lifting contest

tony seabourne is training hard with alek and apparently both are pushing eachother and doing good

should be a great show cant wait


----------



## glanzav (Sep 11, 2008)

i dont no if any1 nos rod snow but hes looking good too and think hes going for it


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

XL BODIES LTD said:


> Yes more Class 1 competitors needed so it keeps Big Steve motivated and on his toes :laugh:
> 
> You know its better to beat them all on stage, than just get the placing for turning up Steve, you know you can do it :thumbup1:


My mates entering the first timers and he's ****ting!!! I think he would settle being the only one on stage


----------



## glanzav (Sep 11, 2008)

whos ur mate big silver back

hows he looking

my mate kevin took the 1st timers last year it was a big hard line up

thats what puts me off entering some of these 1st timers had 20 years of training on me and much more muture muscle

i think my mate paul thomas is judging again too


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

His name is Mike Davis he is in great shape and have'nt even started dieting yet! Never competed before, only been training a few years but he's one of these who puts muscle on by just looking at a weight! You should'nt be bothered how long or who else is competing just get up there and do it mate you got to start somewhere and bb fans will always want to see new faces :thumb: Hows your mate looking by the way is he having a go this year?


----------



## glanzav (Sep 11, 2008)

i no lots that will be competing there mate there all old though haha

but total beasts

yea i no i been told to get up there

but i wanna get up there and be remembered so gonna leave it a few years hoping my matabolism will slow down with age and start adding some serious mass


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

glanzav said:


> i no lots that will be competing there mate there all old though haha
> 
> but total beasts
> 
> ...


Same here mate but if i leave it much longer ill be to old for the seniors!!! :laugh: Im suprised Lee is doing some powerlifting comps :confused1:


----------



## bigsteve1974 (Jun 4, 2008)

glanzav said:


> i spoke to lee he said he wasnt sure wat he was doing and may try entering some power lifting contest
> 
> tony seabourne is training hard with alek and apparently both are pushing eachother and doing good
> 
> should be a great show cant wait


last i heard mate tony was ill.. will be good to see him back.?

who knows who will enter...just makes it that little bit more exciting....  .

steve


----------



## bigsteve1974 (Jun 4, 2008)

glanzav said:


> i no lots that will be competing there mate there all old though haha
> 
> but total beasts
> 
> ...


What excuse is that mate... ?,...yoiu will never be happy with the way you look i can guarantee that so do it sooner rather than later.?..then you can work at what you want to acheive. :bounce:

steve


----------



## reaper21 (Nov 3, 2008)

Steve, saw you last year at the Welsh. I understand your problems with food poisoning leading up the show, so can understand that you weren't at your best. You looked a bit down at the show also, so guess you weren't overly happy ?

What have you done differently this year and how do you feel you will come in, especially as this year you apprear to have competition? Your potential is certainly massive, and certainly coming in hard will have you looking outstanding.

How has it gone with Paul this year helping you, and has the change been good for you ?

Best of luck by the way, hope to be down there to look over how the masters look


----------



## glanzav (Sep 11, 2008)

hes just taken twice the amount of gear haha

na it stats earlier in the thread what he has done not worrying about the scales using the mirror more

i aint giving excuses i just want another 2 years bulking lol


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

I was gonna have a go at the first timers this year but i've only got another couple of years and ill be in the over 40s so ill keep banging away at it untill then i think, try and get as much size on as i can


----------



## bigsteve1974 (Jun 4, 2008)

reaper21 said:


> Steve, saw you last year at the Welsh. I understand your problems with food poisoning leading up the show, so can understand that you weren't at your best. You looked a bit down at the show also, so guess you weren't overly happy ?
> 
> What have you done differently this year and how do you feel you will come in, especially as this year you apprear to have competition? Your potential is certainly massive, and certainly coming in hard will have you looking outstanding.
> 
> ...


Reaper.. last year was a disaster for me.. (no excuses) but yeah had food poisoning the tuesday before the nabba wales..then to top it off i left my mrs.& kids..... so alot went on...so yeah wasnt overly happy.lol..

Now everything seems right.. training going well.. family life going very well(so far).?.

Beleive it or Not im using less gear now than i ever have..diet is going well..

Im not going into the way im dieting etc,(got to keep somethings back).

WHat alot of people dont realise is that this is still only my second year of competing I first competed in sept 07...I was helped by Gary howell for this show..and also for the nabba wales in may 08.,,.. But i wanted to try different methods..my Own choice,.?

Anyway..with regards to paul.. again he hasnt really had me for an OFF season Until now..and we didnt really have time to see how i respond to things.. so now Lets see what sort of package i can deliver this time.. Yes im very focused...and yes i do have the size and we know its the condition thats been an issue for me.. as paul said in previous post.. this time we are coming in alot lighter..the scales Mean Sweet FCuk All..

I feel im coming in niocely at the moment,, im going to see paul 2 weeks time.

See you may 2nd... :thumb:

Steve


----------



## bigsteve1974 (Jun 4, 2008)

glanzav said:


> hes just taken twice the amount of gear haha
> 
> na it stats earlier in the thread what he has done not worrying about the scales using the mirror more
> 
> i aint giving excuses i just want another 2 years bulking lol


how old you now Chris...

I bet your taking more gear Than me now mate.lol.....xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## glanzav (Sep 11, 2008)

im only 17 now mate

i cant afford that much gear u seen the wages flag gives me i can just afford protein shakes haha


----------



## bigsteve1974 (Jun 4, 2008)

glanzav said:


> im only 17 now mate
> 
> i cant afford that much gear u seen the wages flag gives me i can just afford protein shakes haha


Bloody hell.17 last thing you want to think about is gear.? :confused1:

you winding me up.. your older than that aint you.


----------



## glanzav (Sep 11, 2008)

yes mate haha was 24 in the summer

but i can pass for 17 or 18 so thats what i do

makes me look more impressive haha


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

yea i know what you mean many mistake me for 18yrs old


----------



## bigsteve1974 (Jun 4, 2008)

glanzav said:


> yes mate haha was 24 in the summer
> 
> but i can pass for 17 or 18 so thats what i do
> 
> makes me look more impressive haha


fcuker...... :whistling: :thumbup1:


----------



## XL BODIES LTD (Nov 25, 2005)

Lee Callaghan is now competing at the NABBA Wales, i believe this is to qualify (hopefully) for the Britain!


----------



## bigsteve1974 (Jun 4, 2008)

XL BODIES LTD said:


> Lee Callaghan is now competing at the NABBA Wales, i believe this is to qualify (hopefully) for the Britain!


Good news....will be good show...

Steve


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

XL BODIES LTD said:


> Lee Callaghan is now competing at the NABBA Wales, i believe this is to qualify (hopefully) for the Britain!


I thought he was lucky last year it will be interesting to see what happens this year :whistling:


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

good luck with the prep Steve .. you looked massive at the brits (i know i was on the same stage and felt anorexic lol)

hope to see you up there again ... if u bring it all in on time u will do some serious damage mate .. im hoping to come in bigger and fuller than last year .. def overcooked it


----------



## bigsteve1974 (Jun 4, 2008)

ShaunMc said:


> good luck with the prep Steve .. you looked massive at the brits (i know i was on the same stage and felt anorexic lol)
> 
> hope to see you up there again ... if u bring it all in on time u will do some serious damage mate .. im hoping to come in bigger and fuller than last year .. def overcooked it


Thanks shaun... hopefully we will get the timing right this year..Cant see why not plenty of time this time....

had a **** couple of days..but they are expected...

All the best

Steve


----------

